# Axel Soht - Danish Merchant Seaman



## fredaprl (May 26, 2012)

All, 

I am trying to gain additional information about Axel Soht. I know he was born about 1880 in Copenhagen. He started serving on ships about age 16 (abt 1896) as a a steward and later as a cook. A 1930's US arrival do***ent states he has a seaman's card serial 21 but not where it was issued. 

Some of his trips were:
1912 SS Lusitania, Liverpool to New York
1916 SS Chile, Shanghai, China to San Francisco
1928 SS Yokohama, Copenhagen to Boston
1934 SS Orion, Grangemouth to Beverly, Mass.
1935 SS Orion, Cuba to New York (several trips)
1936 SS Christian Holm, Venezuela to New York (several trips)

I cannot find anything about him after 1938. Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance. Fred


----------

